# Still gone (help)!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## first flight (Apr 15, 2008)

hi if any of you saw my thread yesterday 
you would notice that my bird has flown away!
here are some personal characteristicts on her: 

Name: Bernice

Color: gray with blakish spots PLEASE HELP!!!!Age: around a year old

Personality: a lttle skitish but sweet

HAS A BAND ON


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Do you know what her band says? If not, let this be a lesson..........write down ALL band numbers and ALWAYS keep a record of your birds........she could be out there and found and actually reported but you may never know because if you didn't band her, the previous owner may not have kept a record either. 
Keeping band records is SO SO important.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Do you know what her band says? If not, let this be a lesson..........write down ALL band numbers and ALWAYS keep a record of your birds........she could be out there and found and actually reported but you may never know because if you didn't band her, the previous owner may not have kept a record either.
> Keeping band records is SO SO important.


and also the rings for their legs with your phone number on it , i got a stray today it had a phone number on it, i rang the owner, hes coming down tomorrow to collect, handy when the number is there. 

I hope your bird turns up for you, ask around your local pigeon fanciers, maybe one of them will get it in their loft.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI FIRSTFLITE, Don't give up hope, many a time birds will return after being gone for days. .GEORGE


----------

